# Big Soviet Sidewinders of the thirties, anyone got a pic?



## birgir (Sep 4, 2006)

This is a longshot but,

As part of Stalin´s first 5 year plan, the Soviet Union had a number of trawlers built abroad, (with Germany as the lead contractors, but some ships built in Sweden, Finland, and even Italy.) These trawlers were bigger than contemporary German or British ships, (Although smaller than French and Spanish Newfoundland trawlers), and had more advanced machinery of german design. Soviet shipyards subsequently built copies. These ships may be an important step in the evolution of the sidewinder, were german trawlers leapt ahead in the thirties, and (I suspect) pulled the british shipbuilders into producing bigger trawlers, as the thirties wore on.

I have never seen any pics of theses ships. It is a longshot that westen periodicals may have published pictures of these ships, that somebody on the forum might have. (There don´t seem to be many russians around here).

Birgir Thorisson


----------

